# My Sons Video Of My P's Eating A 14" Sucker



## briflikk (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice video, strange song choice though.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Nice video, strange song choice though.


it was his sons choice

nice vid


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cool vid, and yes, very unusual song choice for a piranha feeding video!

Smart for you to have gutted it first.









I threw in a live trout one time and what a mistake!
The tank was a MESS!


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

cute


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

cute


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice video.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Brif! Tank and p's look great, I'm very glad that they went to a great home but I do miss em though.
They look like they'ev grown and thickend up quite nicely in the last year.

Awesome job on the build and tell your son great job on the video


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Very nice pygos and great video!!!









Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool vid i love drake and Josh soo
lulzy


----------



## briflikk (Jan 11, 2009)

FEEFA said:


> Hey Brif! Tank and p's look great, I'm very glad that they went to a great home but I do miss em though.
> They look like they'ev grown and thickend up quite nicely in the last year.
> 
> Awesome job on the build and tell your son great job on the video


yes they have grown quite a bit, I will let him know you liked his video

thanks for the comments, he has just started messing around with windows movie maker so I am sure there will be more in the future


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol the song made this the most upbeat video of something being devoured by piranha
i was like "YEAHHHH EAT THAT FISH!"


----------

